# Diagrama del cable para liberar un sonyericsson w300



## peruanito2088 (Oct 28, 2007)

bueno espero que alguien me pueda ayudar ah haser un cable para liberar un sonyericsson w300 y si me pudieran tambien mandar los procediento para liberar ok les agradeceria


----------



## shadow851 (May 6, 2008)

hasta donde tengo entendido se pueden aplicar parches al w300 para abrirle las bandas con el cable de datos y con el setool lite 1.7  o una version mas reciente.


----------



## 19dears88 (May 19, 2008)

pero que parches?  y no seria mejor con el phone xs++ o es lo mismo?


----------



## zhapo (Mar 6, 2010)

el xs++ no sirve para aplicar parches
utiliza el setool2lite 1.11 y aplica el parches
para liberar el w300

pero ojo para poder aplicar parches al w300 
tiene q ser CID49 si es mayor solo podras liberarlo
pagando..


----------

